
Ask HN: How do I reply to comments on HN if it says I am too fast? - maxiomtech
I have a post at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16277233 and I want to reply to the comments but I keep getting an error that I am posting too fast... WTF!!!<p>I am not posting, I am responding.
======
NicoJuicy
You only have 1 point, relax.

